
Some Thoughts on My Psychiatry Practice - imartin2k
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/phgigGpzxHLTb9jrQ/some-thoughts-on-my-psychiatry-practice
======
jelliclesfarm
What I got from this:

1\. Identifying victimhood is akin to a diagnosis.

2\. The author is puzzled by refusal to take medication.

3\. Successful as in ‘wealthy’ people have a definite set of traits that is
diametrically opposite to those who aren’t successful in a monetary way.

I don’t know why the author shies away from making the observation. It is
clear that they made the observation but stops short of saying it.

